# Angle jig



## Hexhead (Aug 24, 2013)

Has anyone made a jig to cut a 45 on a blank for scallops


----------



## jyreene (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/segmenting-aluminum-wood-108968/

Search function is great. But this one has been going for a while.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes I saw that one but it looked free hand, My hands are a little shaky some times so I was looking for something to brace against. I finally just made one myself here it is. I made a little 45 piece of wood so if I move it with a different size blank I can get back to 45 quickly.


----------

